# Cheers from Italy



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

Benvenuto and Ciao From Australia


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

chiefman said:


> Benvenuto and Ciao From Australia


Of course Australia is another huge continent to explore.. producing delicious honeys I am sure... I didn't have the chance so far... 

I spent last season in NZ producing Honeybee queens.. but I had so many things to see there that no time was left for Australia...

But.. it's in my radar :thumbsup:


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Well Radallo, maybe I can bring you some from my backyard when I go on vacation.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Benvenuto, e saluti dalla Sardegna!

I and my wife lived in Florence for better than a year. We always wanted to see Bologna, but alas, we never made it. I hear it is a beautiful city, and I imagine that Tuscany is a lovely place to keep bees.

Welcome to the forum! If your experience is anything like mine, you'll find it very worth while.

John


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

jcolon said:


> Well Radallo, maybe I can bring you some from my backyard when I go on vacation.


Thanks, you're more than welcome to do that  ..and you'll get some Italian one back!

Right now I am particullarly interested in single-origin, to create myself good references.. but as soon as I have learned more about them, all of the production will be worhty to taste!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

JohnBruceLeonard said:


> Benvenuto, e saluti dalla Sardegna!
> John


You're lucky, living in a beautiful region (expecially if you love the seaside), with great beekeeping potential.

I've been there many times, training beekeepers, teaching honey classes (one of those not far from you in Mandas), being member of the Honey contest jury in Guspini (Montevecchio honey fair) and Monti (miele amaro honey contest) several year...

I love Sardinia, and sardinian thistle honey is one of my fav!!

You have my positive envy


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Look forward to hearing about your beekeeping experiences.


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

radallo said:


> You're lucky, living in a beautiful region (expecially if you love the seaside), with great beekeeping potential.
> 
> I've been there many times, training beekeepers, teaching honey classes (one of those not far from you in Mandas), being member of the Honey contest jury in Guspini (Montevecchio honey fair) and Monti (miele amaro honey contest) several year...
> 
> ...


Indeed, Sardinia is a beautiful place to live, both in and of itself, and for beekeeping in particular. It is interesting to hear that you have been here so many times, and, it would seem, primarily for beekeeping. Do you still give courses here? I've been to Montevecchio, but I've never even heard of Monti; what is it?

As for Sardinian thistle honey, I'm looking forward to trying my hand at it next year. We'll see how it goes! I'd be curious to hear what kinds of honey you produce in Bologna.

_A proposito_, in my first message I meant to write "Emilia-Romagna," instead of "Tuscany" - I had Florence in my mind when I was writing, and put the wrong region. Apologies for the distraction. How is beekeeping up that way?

John


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

JohnBruceLeonard said:


> Indeed, Sardinia is a beautiful place to live, both in and of itself, and for beekeeping in particular. It is interesting to hear that you have been here so many times, and, it would seem, primarily for beekeeping. Do you still give courses here? I've been to Montevecchio, but I've never even heard of Monti; what is it?
> 
> As for Sardinian thistle honey, I'm looking forward to trying my hand at it next year. We'll see how it goes! I'd be curious to hear what kinds of honey you produce in Bologna.
> 
> ...


Well... I've been to Sardinia several times and most of them were for vacations... but.. at least 10times I came for beekeeping.

Monti is in Gallura area and is more famous for the wine Vermentino rather than for the honey.. but since few years ago they did a honey contest ONLY for strawberry tree honey. So I was in the jury every year.. and I also trained some beekeepers there.

Since 2012 if I remember correctly, due to fund constraint, Monti contest merged into Montevecchio's one.. with a main problem, from my perspective: Montevecchio is in late august, while strawberry tree production is ongoing right now... so you will have in Montevecchio2016, production of 2015 (this is a minor issue), but the worst problem is that the strawberry tree production will be already sold out by spring.. so nobody will send samples. Montì was held in February.. and this was great timing for the strawberry tree honeys.

In Bologna our main sources are Blacklocust and Linden.
Since we are in a flat cultivated area, you can also get alfaalfa, sunflower, coriander. But since the Appennine is only 40 minute drive.. if you move bees you can harvest chestnut and honeydew.:thumbsup:

It's a nice area for bees.. HR is quite high in the summer... so they can harvest something even in August.
The area is famous for Ligustica queen production: many professional breeders and historical companys are in the area.

About beekeeping and sensory class.. yes, I am still doing that. I can come to Sardinia whenever a group ask to organize a class. If you have some beekeeping friend willing to organize.. let's talk about it. But the class will be in Ialian, unless most of the group ask for English.

If you'd like to join a visit to Bologna and a honey sensory class.. the next one is schedule for January 12to15. 

If you are willing to attend an English class... I am trying to group people.. most likely will be late 2016 and pupative location might be Lubjana, London or Rome... but... I am just starting to organize that one.. I feel you'd better take a class in Italian first 

Funny thing.. last time I trained a group in Guspini there was an American lady attending the class... and she fell in love with honeys so much that now she started the American Honey Tasting Society!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Look forward to hearing about your beekeeping experiences.


Thanks,
happy to share my knowledge.. and keep on improving through reading from other members.


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

radallo said:


> Since 2012 if I remember correctly, due to fund constraint, Monti contest merged into Montevecchio's one.. with a main problem, from my perspective: Montevecchio is in late august, while strawberry tree production is ongoing right now...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I agree with your critique of Montevecchio. It seemed strange to me that they would hold a honey competition so early in the season, as one of the most characteristics of Sardinian honeys is harvested just after it ends...

It sounds like you have quite an assortment of honey in your area! I can see how one might be drawn into the world of honey tasting, with such a variety as that at one's disposal.

I would be most interested to hear about any courses you organize, whenever and wherever. Finances permitting, I would by all means consider attending. _E per quanto riguarda l'italiano, me la cavo abbastanza bene ormai, quindi - _ English or Italian would be fine.

John


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

JohnBruceLeonard said:


> I would be most interested to hear about any courses you organize, whenever and wherever. Finances permitting, I would by all means consider attending. _E per quanto riguarda l'italiano, me la cavo abbastanza bene ormai, quindi - _ English or Italian would be fine.
> 
> John


Hi John,

the next class I have schedule will be in Bologna (jan12-15, 2016)

You can find here some details
http://api.entecra.it/index.php?c=62

If you write to enroll yourself for the class, you will be asked to pay only when we get the minimum number of people.. so, if you are thinking about that, but you still are not sure.. it's definitely worthy to book a seat (for free) in the meanwhile.

Raffaele

BTW.. TBH... Sardinia produce much more and better honey that my area do, according to my personal taste.. so.. I would have fallen in love way before overthere


----------

